
Cognitive Networks: Brains, Internet, and Civilizations (2017) [pdf] - resource0x
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/342d/672ba656102fd5a98df2c882723ef3022efe.pdf
======
cdbattags
I've got quite the "rabbit hole" going over at
[https://twitter.com/cdbattags/status/1016430657550077952](https://twitter.com/cdbattags/status/1016430657550077952)
but to summarize: I think this concept is the next "relativity theory" that
we're on the verge of cracking

> so how many of y'all ever worked with protobuf or the concept of
> (de)serialization? let's think of the human brain as a payload of protobuf
> who's containing `.proto` schema only ever exists inside of the payload
> itself the same way that AI can mutate it's "rule-set"

\---

other recommended reading:
[https://waitbutwhy.com/2017/04/neuralink.html](https://waitbutwhy.com/2017/04/neuralink.html)

